# 120/240 Volt Ac, 30 Amp Receptacle



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I have a 10000W generator with a 120/240 Volt AC, 30 AMP receptacle. I have a 4 prong adapter that converts it to the 3 prong receptacle that a 30amp travel trailer would use. I don't really understand this receptacle. The manual says its for 120v or 240v use. How do you know if its putting out 120v or 240v? I don't want to fry everything in my camper by plugging it in to something putting out 240V. This is probably a stupid question to you electrical gurus out there so I apologize up front for a possibly dumb question but if anyone could help me I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Help us out by reading the numbers on the face of the receptacle or posting a picture of it.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Help us out by reading the numbers on the face of the receptacle or posting a picture of it.


Hi Andy - the front of the receptacle has this info: NEMA L14-30 43437 30A 125/250VAC

it is a 4 prong round plug


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Your 4 round plug has 1 neutral, 1 ground, and 2 hot. For 240v you use both hot and for 120v you only one hot. Your adapter plug may only have 3 prongs using the neutral,ground and 1 hot or four prongs but only three wires to the neutral,ground and 1 hot. James


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

On your generator do you have a selector switch for 120-240 vac?

You could also verify the adapter is wired to only take one of the hot legs.

The L shaped blade is ground
The blade opposite the ground is neutral
the other two are hot legs. If switched to 120 on the generator then both hots should be phased the same (voltage hot to hot will be zero). If switched to 240 then they will be phased 180 from each other (voltage hot to hot will be 240)


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

ok, I think I understand it now. The adapter plug you use either makes it a 120 or 240. My adapter plug says its for 120 30A service so the plug only allows 1 of the 2 120 v plugs to be active. Am i following you on this? So its ok to plug the camper into this adapter (which came from PPL camper parts and said it was for generator use for 120/30A service).

Ok, cool - thank you Garethsdad and CamperAndy for helping me out with this!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Sounds like you got it! Two hot 120 circuits would give you 240. As long as you use the 3 prong adapter, you should be good.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

What they said, we had the same question with a gen at work. Trying to hook up protable AC units for mass casulity tents. Glad we were correct....


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Now, if we had a picture of the adapter we could be sure it is right. James


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> Now, if we had a picture of the adapter we could be sure it is right. James


I tried to post a picture but I don't know how. Here is the URL to the adapter I purchased: http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-powe...tor-adapter.htm
I don't know how to post a link either *sigh*
edit: well I see the url became a link automatically once I posted it, so maybe I do - lol


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

advancedtel said:


> Now, if we had a picture of the adapter we could be sure it is right. James


I tried to post a picture but I don't know how. Here is the URL to the adapter I purchased: http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-powe...tor-adapter.htm
I don't know how to post a link either *sigh*
edit: well I see the url became a link automatically once I posted it, so maybe I do - lol
[/quote]

It will work just fine plug in and enjoy. The adapter only uses 120v of the 240v present.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

jozway said:


> Now, if we had a picture of the adapter we could be sure it is right. James


I tried to post a picture but I don't know how. Here is the URL to the adapter I purchased: http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-powe...tor-adapter.htm
I don't know how to post a link either *sigh*
edit: well I see the url became a link automatically once I posted it, so maybe I do - lol
[/quote]

It will work just fine plug in and enjoy. The adapter only uses 120v of the 240v present.
[/quote]

Great! Thanks for the info!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

That adapter will work just fine. It only uses three of the legs. James


----------

